# Some pages not fully loading after 'refresh' of Win 8.1



## XPDinosaur (Aug 14, 2017)

I had to 'refresh' my Win 8.1 Dell Inspiron 3000 AGAIN. It seems to happen about every six months.









This time after completing the refresh my homepage (msn.com) doesn't fully load. The pictures don't load and I can't scroll through the main window. Also when I try to load MapQuest the map part of the site doesn't load.

I uninstalled IE11 and the reinstalled it and that made no difference. Most of the sites I visit seem to load ok, these two are the ones I noticed fail to fully load.

Is there some setting(s) in IE11 I'm missing or need to tweak?
Here are two screen shots of what they look like:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In IE11 go to *Tools/Internet Options/Browsing History/Delete*. Remove any cookies and other settings that you choose.
_Power cycle _your Modem/Router. (ie) unplug it, and wait a few seconds then plug it back in. Wait 5 minutes or so and try it again. 
Test your internet connection. Go to speedtools.net if you are getting speeds less then the advertised speed you are paying for, speak with your ISP and have them test your lines.


----------



## XPDinosaur (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks sf, here is what I've done so far. After poking around I found that if I launch IE from the start menu charm or the app list it loads completely. No issues.

I removed IE and reloaded it from the features option, reset the settings to default, no change.

I followed your instructions, deleted everything from the tools menu, powered down and restarted both the modem and router. Restarted the computer and there is no change. The pictures are still grayed out, no scroll bar in the main msn window, the maps in MapQuest don't load.
I also found that if I go to the https://support.microsoft.com/en-us page I get a blank window.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Delete whatever shortcut you are using to start IE. Right click the shortcut of IE that does work, and choose to* Pin to Start menu*, *Pin to Taskbar* or *Send To Desktop (make shortcut)* See if those work.


----------



## XPDinosaur (Aug 14, 2017)

The shortcuts in the start menu and the apps list load ok. When I use the option to pin it to the task bar from either place and then launch IE from the desktop is when the issue shows up.
There is no right click option to send to desktop. 
I would prefer to launch from the desk top so I have my favorites pull down menu.
I've had to refresh the computer before and never had this issue. I guess I could do it again and see if it corrects the problem but it's a pita to have to reload all my programs...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to *C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer* right click *iexplore*.exe and choose *Send To... Desktop *this should put the IE shortcut on the desktop, try that, you can also rename it if you don't want it to be named iexplore.


----------



## XPDinosaur (Aug 14, 2017)

Unfortunately that didn't change anything when I start from the desktop. :sad:
Everything loads and works fine if I launch it from the start menu or apps list. It must be something within the desktop somewhere???
I did learn how to access my favorites list from IE when I open it either of those ways so that's a positive thing. :thumb:
Thanks for all your help,
Paul


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Strange. 
OK Delete that shortcut, There should be no IE shortcuts on the desktop now. Browse to *C:\Program Files\internet Explorer *Right click *iexplore.*exe (64bit) and *Create Shortcut*. Save it in *C:\Users\[YourUserName]\Desktop*. It now should be a shortcut on the desktop. Try it now. If this fails, there is something wrong with your User Profile, you would have to create a new user profile, copy all of your files to it and use that one instead.


----------



## XPDinosaur (Aug 14, 2017)

I created a new shortcut using your instructions and the issues are still present.

I made new user account and created the shortcuts there and everything works fine so you are correct, there is something corrupt in my current profile.

Should I copy the files from the current user profile or use the backups from File History on my external drive?
I'm guessing these are all the files you are referring to:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Login as the new user, In the TurboGT folder, go up to *View *and put a check mark in *Hidden Items*. Now, copy all of the files except the hidden files 
*appdata
Ntuser.dat
Ntuser.dat.log
Ntuser.ini
*And paste them into the new user profile. Restart the computer and login as new user.


----------

